# Question about Ballade



## Harvey

Chopin's first Ballade. My score, G. Henle Verlag Urtext Edition, cleary shows the grace note in measure 162 to be before the 8va. However, I hear many people playing the grace note an octave higher. Nothing was said about this in the Comments.

What's up?


----------



## Daniel

The question is if the accidental belongs to the 8va. I would say yes, because the notation wouldn't look that good if the 8va is also above the accidental, so the beginning of 8va is usually notated above the base note.


----------



## Harvey

I don't think that this edition would sacrifice clarity for looks. If grace notes before real notes were included in 8va's, I think I would have heard about it before. I'll ask my teacher next lesson.


----------



## Daniel

I haven't seen yet any 8va above the accidental which stands at the beginning of a 8va-passage, I dunno.


----------

